# Does playing in dirt/mud damage their coat?



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I wash our dogs' paws every time we come inside. In the cooler weather, I use a Paw Plunger or just a wet hand towel, and in the summer I just spray them with the hose in a kiddie pool. It definitely helps if their paws can soak even for a few seconds.

If I don't do this, our house gets quite muddy inside!  I don't think the dirt will harm them though.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I just put their feet in a bucket of warm water and use my hand to get the dirt off their feet between the toes, then towel dry before coming in the house. The rest all comes off with the towel and then a good brush.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

MKay1068 said:


> I was curious to know if dirt/mud can cause any damage to my dogs' coat. Our yard has been muddy lately, so they both have been getting dirt on their paws and on their coats. I know giving them frequent baths isn't good for them, so I usually just brush some of the mud/dirt off and wipe their paws. However, since they don't really let me trim the fur in between their toes and on their paws, there are times where there are small bits of dirt stuck on their fur. Should I be washing their paws more regularly to get all of the dirt off, or is it ok to leave it and only wash them every couple of weeks?


Definitely does not hurt their coats. Check out posts by LJilly who has a herd of beautiful dogs she shows, trains, and breeds on a farm with lots of ponds and mud. Her dogs play outside every day. 

Everyone's ideas for getting the dirt of paws are good. You just need to find what works best for your situation. When Tucker had irritated paws, my vet recommended having him stand in the tub in about two inches of warm water with Epsom salts. Worked quite well and I was amazed at the dirt that came off!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No, I don't think dirt & mud harm their coats  They are bred to push through rough cover, jump/climb over fallen trees and such etc

I do not wash their paws; knowing myself too well I would tend to not take them outside as often to train and play if I was faced with washing and drying feet each time. And the floors in my home can take it


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My dogs sleep with me, so they do get dried dirt brushed out or wiped off as I see it. Baths every week too.


----------

